# Ordering from Soaper's Choice



## melstan775 (Mar 15, 2013)

So I was pricing big buckets of oils, for the big buckets of coconut, palm, and olive oil pomace together, it comes to $213 with $90.00 shipping. Really?  I can't bring myself to even think about it.


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 15, 2013)

So--- what do you think you will do?  Order from some place closer to home?  Or order smaller quantities from SC?

I live close enough to SC that shipping is not too outrageous.  But since at present most of my orders have been smallish (and I get a lot of the oils I use from Wal Mart), I usually go for WSP and their free shipping.


----------



## Sedge (Mar 15, 2013)

I live about an hour and a half from Soaper's Choice/Columbus Foods and shipping was about 10$ for my last order: 7lb containers of Olive Oil, Sustainable/Organic Palm, 76oC Coconut Oil, Avacado Oil.   It's enough that it's worth it to ship and not drive to pick it up.  If I ever order more I might break down and drive there.  

But 90$ shipping!  That's so expensive!!! Is there any place closer you can order from?


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 15, 2013)

I will probably just stay ordering from WSP for oils. The price per pound isn't much higher but it adds up when you order big. I was hoPing to be able to order five gallon buckets but it looks like for now the small buckets are all that are in my price range.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Surely there is a closer company to where you are! That's pretty expensive in my opinion. Keep an eye on essentials depot too-they do free shipping on different items every now and then!


----------



## Sedge (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you have something like a "Gordon's Food Service" by you?  Basically, a store where restaurants go to buy their stock?  If so that might be a good alternative as they sell oils in bulk.  You might not be able to find some of the more "exotic" oils but Olive, Coconut and Palm Oil should be available.  It might be worth a look.


----------



## 2lilboots (Mar 15, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I will probably just stay ordering from WSP for oils. The price per pound isn't much higher but it adds up when you order big. I was hoPing to be able to order five gallon buckets but it looks like for now the small buckets are all that are in my price range.


 
I told you it was just a matter of time before you started ordering the big buckets of oil!!!!   LOL!  Now where is Liz?????


----------



## Genny (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, $90 for shipping?  I order all the time from there & mine's only about $10-$15.  

I'd contact them and make sure it's corret.


----------



## Genny (Mar 15, 2013)

I just did a mock order for a zip code in reno nv with 70 lbs of oils and shipping jumped to $49, compared to the $24 it would cost me in upper WI.

I've never been so glad to live in WI.  

Have you checked around for a restaurant supply store or I heard they have Cash & Carry's over on the West Coast with good prices on oils.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 15, 2013)

I just put the 50lb coconut, 35 lb pomace and 50lb palm in my cart and used a Reno zip code. Keep in mind that these are heavy HEAVY bulk items and the shipping cost is about $30 per box so it sounds about right to me. If WSP works out cheaper, then order from them. Though, frankly, I've never used pomace, only the regular pure OO from Sam's Club and it works out to only $15.50 per 128oz, right now at 11.668 for 101 fl oz. Definitely pays for itself at Sam's.


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 15, 2013)

Have you looked into Majestic Mountain Sage?  They are in Utah and the shipping may be more reasonable.


----------



## lsg (Mar 15, 2013)

I just checked prices at Wholesale Supplies Plus which has free shipping:

28 lbs   coconut oil      $48.00
28 lbs   Olive Pomace    62.72
28 lbs   Palm                 43.04

Total is $153.76 and no shipping cost.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 15, 2013)

Yep, for those who live further away from SC, comparison shopping is necessary. Even doubling the coconut and palm amounts, it only comes out to around $245, so still cheaper, plus you end up with a few more pounds of both coconut and palm. To my zip code, my shipping for the SC order would only be $48


----------



## Ruthie (Mar 15, 2013)

We are on  our way to Sam's now.  Hubby has wanted to go for awhile, but it just worked out to go.  Hope to find some good bargains!


----------



## Genny (Mar 15, 2013)

There's also over in California:
http://www.naturaloils.com/shop/Default.htm
http://www.cibariasoapsupply.com


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 15, 2013)

Genny said:


> Wow, $90 for shipping?  I order all the time from there & mine's only about $10-$15.
> 
> I'd contact them and make sure it's corret.



Yep, that's what I would do. I live in CO so a long way away from SC, and I order in large qty's as well, and have never paid that much in shipping!


----------



## soap_rat (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow that's high!  I found SC/Columbus when I lived in Atlanta, and their coconut oil with the shipping was still _cheaper_ than the one local place I'd found to sell me coconut oil!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 15, 2013)

I live in Ohio and it's still cheaper for me to buy from SC/CF when shipping is added into the price (shipping would be $42.87). The difference in the CO and PO aren't much (.18 less per pound and .13 less per pound) but the big difference is in olive. I'd save .89 per pound which can make a substantial difference in cost per bar. 

Also, the last time I ordered from SC/CF, the shipping wasn't as high as I had figured it based on their shipping chart. The only thing I could figure is they combined the weight of all the oils as total poundage and it reduced the shipping cost.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 15, 2013)

I second GFS for Pomace or Olive oil in bulk.  I got a better deal there on Pomace than I did at WSSP.  Unfortunately I didn't see coconut oil there, or else I would have found my newest hang out!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, thanks for all your help and suggestion. Y'all came up with same great ideas. I will definitely call Soaper's Choice and make sure the shipping was correct.  I live a little bit outside Reno and for some reason shipping always jumps. Which makes no sense for things coming from the east and south because no matter where it comes from, it has to come through here before going to Reno. I don't know.  There's a Cash & Carry, and a Smart & Final in Reno, I will check them for bulk oils as well. Thanks for all your help and suggestions!


----------

